# Need new crank for 2009 Giant STP



## bonzi13 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm in the market for a new crankset for my STP. I weight about 200lbs and ride kinda rough sometimes. Any recommendations for anything under $200? The bike shop I was at was trying to steer me to the Truvativ Stylo 1.1. I don't think these are beefy enough really, maybe I'm wrong? Any help would be great.

Thanks!!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Go with some BMX cranks.


----------



## chain_slap (Aug 28, 2008)

I ride Stylo 1.1's on my street bike, but I weigh fifty pounds lighter than you. Truvativ Husselfelts are pretty stout and inexpensive.


----------



## bonzi13 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok. Well I just saw that the 1.1's were hollow? (Its late at night here, and I'm not entirely with it on a Saturday night in a college town...so I may be incorrect) I just wanted to make sure I'm not going to have a crank arm snap off on me. I do want something not entirely cheap, but not real expensive either. I looked into bmx, but it was going to cost more than i hoped for. Any one else have any opinions?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Check out some Deity cranks, bombproof.... Have them on my DH bike and DJ bike....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Shimano cranks are hollow. Just about all BMX cranks are hollow. Your frame is hollow. Your handlebars are hollow.

Hollow cross sections can produce a stronger/stiffer crank per a given weight.


----------



## bonzi13 (Feb 26, 2008)

True. But handle bars don't support 90% of my fat ass. And the tubes on the frame generally work in tension and compression, not strictly flexural bending like cranks do.

But anyhoodle, you think the 1.1's will work fine then?


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Saints, Saints, Saints

The stylos might hold up for a little while. I have run LX and xt cranks before and both had pedals rip out of them. You gotta get some cromo cranks (deity profile) or ones with cromo thread inserts (saints) if your pedals do any smashing off of concrete or rocks.


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

What about the 2 ring SLX cranks? Just take off the bash, and small ring and you have a strong ass single ring setup for $120. They also have the stronger spindle and steel pedal inserts.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28019


----------



## chain_slap (Aug 28, 2008)

What exactly is your budget and is your STP single or multi speed?


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah I really like the beefy slx's double. $120 seems like a really good deal to me


----------



## bonzi13 (Feb 26, 2008)

I would like to stay under $200 and it is a single speed.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Deity Vendetta Cranks on sale for 185. maybe $10 for shipping, end of story.

http://www.deitycomponentsstore.com/deity-vendetta-crankset-.html


----------



## Crankenator (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm riding Deity cranks now and will never look back. Worth every penny. Totally adjustable, bombproof bearings (so far.....super impressed over one year), and if you need help or parts, they have fantastic service and are fun to talk with. Plus, if you want to go microdrive you can do it. With a 4-bolt crank you're limited. If you ever wanted to go 4-bolt, you can get a spider adapter from Gusset or whoever.

The Stylos are actually pretty strong....I'd get the dual or triple just so you have options later on unless you really want dedicated single. Hussefelts are great, and cheap, but you're stuck with either ISIS (old cranks) or the proprietary Howitzer bb.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

I believe the newer shimano slx's have the option of a cromo pedal insert. So that might be an option for you


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

I broke my crank on my 09 P.2 and the warranty covered it. 
They sent me an FSA Gravity crankset as a replacement.
http://www.ride-this.com/index.php/gravity-crankset-mexo-104x165-6873.html

Theyre 100% stronger than the stock cranks.

Maybe you should just destroy yours and put in a warranty claim.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I upgraded my Hussefelts to Saints on my STP  Couldnt be happier!


----------

